# Quick question about Plantex CSM and invertebrates.



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Alright well I have been looking at Greg watsons site for fertilizers and I saw that listed in the contents of plantex CSM the following"



> Plantex CSM is the recommended source for micronutrients ... Contains:
> 1.5% Magnesium (MG),
> 1.5% Magnesium (cheleted), *0.10% Copper (Cu)*, 7.0% Iron (Fe - cheleted),
> 2.0% Maganese (Mn - Cheleted), 0.06% Molybedenum (MO), and 0.40% Zinc (Zn - cheleted).


Now everywhere I have read says to not put invertebrates in a tank were copper has been used. I have always had a conflict with this information since if I remember correctly shrimp's blood has haemocyanin in it instead of hemoglobin. haemocyanin uses copper as it's oxygen binder. So I am guessing that trace amount of copper would be essential in the diet of a shrimp to replenish the copper supply in their blood. However, too much copper becomes toxic just as too much iron can be toxic to organisms that use haemoglobin as oxygen transport.

So anyone here use plantex CSM in their tanks with shrimp and have you noticed any ill effects? or have the shrimp been entirely unaffected by these trace amounts of copper? Any help will be appreciated,

Many Thanks,
Megil.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have been using Plantex CSM+B for almost a year and have not noticed any problems with my Cherry Red Shrimp. With the exception of about a two week period I have dosed 15ml 3x a week, every week. I can't say if maybe the shrimp would breed more if I didn't use the CSM+B since I use it in all all of my shrimp tanks.


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Alright thank you Mat, I guess I'm just over protective :-\" 

Megil.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Better to be safe than sorry  I'm sure a few others out there have used CSM+B in their shrimp tanks. Maybe they will add their experience too!


----------

